# Application Duel Quiz iOS



## tioducato (19 Janvier 2016)

Bonjour à tous 
Voici ma question 
Je joue au duel quiz sur mon iPhone contre d'autre joueur et je vais bientôt acheter un iPad 
Comment créer un autre identifiant sur mon iPad pour moi jouer par exemple de mon iPhone contre mon ami qui lui aura mon iPad à la maison 
Merci de votre aide


----------



## tioducato (19 Janvier 2016)

tioducato a dit:


> Bonjour à tous
> Voici ma question
> Je joue au duel quiz sur mon iPhone contre d'autre joueur et je vais bientôt acheter un iPad
> Comment créer un autre identifiant sur mon iPad pour moi jouer par exemple de mon iPhone contre mon ami qui lui aura mon iPad à la maison
> Merci de votre aide


Personne ne répond snif snif


----------



## Larme (20 Janvier 2016)

Il me semble que tu créées un identifiant au premier lancement de l'application, à moins qu'il soit lié à un compte FaceBook, auquel cas il en faudrait un deuxième (ou une déconnexion).


----------



## tioducato (20 Janvier 2016)

Larme a dit:


> Il me semble que tu créées un identifiant au premier lancement de l'application, à moins qu'il soit lié à un compte FaceBook, auquel cas il en faudrait un deuxième (ou une déconnexion).


Merci Larme de votre réponse mais je voudrais en être sur avant la mise en route de mon IPad 
Encore merci


----------

